
Software helps planners design walkable cities - rbanffy
https://news.cornell.edu/stories/2019/11/software-helps-planners-design-walkable-cities
======
jmpman
I’d like to see city design which is cost optimized around travel time. Let’s
say that you are building a city such that you want everyone to be able to get
to the center 10% within 30min during rush hour. What is the cheapest solution
(for housing as well as transportation) For a city of 1M, 5M, 10M, 50M?

~~~
xtagon
Something tells me that it would help to make the layout 3D. For example, if
housing units are arranged in a pyramid-like layout with transport areas
throughout, then there are more points closer to the center than if you have a
flat city.

~~~
notduncansmith
You could probably have a network of multistory buildings linked by walkways
and such.

